# Juan Cuadrado



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2013)

Che giocatore è diventato? Salta SEMPRE l'uomo, è fortissimo


----------



## Jino (27 Ottobre 2013)

Se impara anche a coprire, anche a difendere può diventare uno dei migliori esterni in circolazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Ottobre 2013)

Per me è già un giocatore da top team europeo. Deve imparare a difendere un po' meglio però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Sono qui per fare mea culpa, da quando è alla Juve l'ho visto giocare contro difese schierate e mi ha stupito.

Secondo me la Juventus non lo riscatterà (e non so proprio perché), per il nostro 442 sarebbe perfetto, pensiamoci a fine anno.


----------



## Jino (3 Dicembre 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono qui per fare mea culpa, da quando è alla Juve l'ho visto giocare contro difese schierate e mi ha stupito.
> 
> Secondo me la Juventus non lo riscatterà (e non so proprio perché), per il nostro 442 sarebbe perfetto, pensiamoci a fine anno.



Io invece ho sentito che intendono riscattarlo... comunque certo che lo vorrei, è un'ala vecchio stampo, quella che ci servirebbe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono qui per fare mea culpa, da quando è alla Juve l'ho visto giocare contro difese schierate e mi ha stupito.
> 
> Secondo me la Juventus non lo riscatterà (e non so proprio perché), per il nostro 442 sarebbe perfetto, pensiamoci a fine anno.


Up, ormai è sicuro che non lo riscattano, bisognerebbe fare un tentativo.


----------



## juve_inworld (22 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Up, ormai è sicuro che non lo riscattano, bisognerebbe fare un tentativo.



Come sicuro? Cuadrado per me è un giocatore eccezzionale, direi che sarà riscattato sicuramente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Gennaio 2016)

juve_inworld ha scritto:


> Come sicuro? Cuadrado per me è un giocatore eccezzionale, direi che sarà riscattato sicuramente.



E' un panchinaro, da quando la Juve ha trovato la quadra


----------



## koti (22 Gennaio 2016)

A me non ha mai fatto impazzire, ma rispetto a quelli che abbiamo noi a destra è Maradona.


----------



## juve_inworld (24 Gennaio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> E' un panchinaro, da quando la Juve ha trovato la quadra



Non rientra nei piani di Allegri, perchè purtroppo (Allegri) è molto limitato, ma è solo grazie a Cuadrado che la squadra si è ritrovata ed è tornata a vincere, se Allegri se ne va a fine anno, sicuramente Cuadrado rimane. Se poi tornasse Conte allora...


----------

